# Piko starts shipping heavy German Steam Locomotive BR 95



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Piko today started shipping the heavy German Steam Locomotive BR 95.

It was scheduled to ship in 2nd quarter 2018 and as usual, contrary to most other G Scale manufacturers, they met the date.

It always amazes me that Piko can afford all this tooling over the years to continue to introduce real completely new products where other G Scale manufacturers are struggling just to introduce the odd one - and pretty much never on time.

Link to the Piko loco:
http://www.piko.de/DE/index.php/en/...982-g-scale-steam-locomotive-br-95-37230.html

The Piko model was shown today for the first time and already the criticism is rolling in:
"Piko "forgot" to replicate the boiler straps of the loco.

I had to look at the prototype picture twice to even figure out what the criticism was about. To save you the trouble I marked the boiler straps that are missing on the model in the image below.

I wonder what happened to the 10 foot rule - do people dig out their magnifying glas now-a-days when it comes to G Scale?

Knut


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I wonder what happened to the 10 foot rule


Ah, but you forgot there's a 1 foot rule too. They obviously belong to that group 

Nice loco. And definitely no boiler bands!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, well for $1,100 US, maybe they are entitled to be critical...

It does seem to be a silly thing to miss after all the other fine detail.. but so simple to add.

Greg


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

You could say that PIKO G trains like this one are just toys and this one could be advertised as: Heavy German locomotive type for mountain areas as can be seen in the large boiler and small wheels. Locomotives like this were used on the German railways to carry freight and passengers in te mountainous areas of southeast Germany. But PIKO mentions on their website on the presentation of this locomotive: 
Die zahlreichen Gäste konnten sich dabei von der gewohnt vorbildgerechten und detailgetreuen Umsetzung des neuen PIKO Modells überzeugen. Which translates to something like: The numerous guests were able to convince themselves of the usual prototypical and detailed implementation of the new PIKO model.

Well for a toy made on a scale of 1:25 to run on track of 1:32 that is saying a bit much and then also invites people to remark about boiler straps.
Regards
Fred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd add that "toys" are normally cheaper, more abbreviated versions as opposed to "models" which are normally more true miniature.

At $1,100, doubtful you can call this a toy, as compared to a $100 toy train set.

Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure how useful this information would be, but decided to share it anyway. For anyone determined to have boiler bands, draftsman's tape comes in a range of sizes and colors. The barrel bands in the photo were made using draftsman's tape. I suppose with patience and determination, a modeler could create the missing boiler bands on the locomotive. Whether anyone would want to tackle the project that badly remains to be seen.









My $0.02,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Greg, toy is a relative word. If we look at the LGB Moguls, they were darn near this much and that was many years ago. Detail was sparse and toy like, yet they sold like hot cakes and still command near thier original asking price. We as a modeling group have started to demand super detailing for the same price structure. Not everybody but the majority have. So when a new model lacks something, the first thing everybody does is complain. What they SHOULD be doing is being thankful we have this wonderful model on the market at this price. If it was a MLGB it would cost double that price. Piko has stepped up and filled the void left from the original LGB company. Makes one wonder if some of the engineering staff and such moved to Piko after the fall of Lehmann. Mike the Aspie


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

;-))) Well, that is just pathetic, since they have these boiler bands on their own HO model!! 
http://www.piko-shop.de/media/oart_0/oart_d/oart_21109/thumbs/17182_96124.jpg
I have a few of these locomotives still made in DDR, great detail but the motors were bad.
Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------

